# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Προϊόντα για αντιμετώπιση της ψείρας

## dimitris b

_Καλησπέρα παιδία όπως λέει και ο τίτλος ψάχνω προϊόντα για την αντιμετώπιση της ψείρας εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το_ _Sebacil αλλά σήμερα είδα ψείρες όποτε μάλλον δεν είναι αποτελεσματικό._

----------


## fysaei

φίλε Δημήτρη, ψάχνοντας παλαιότερα ποστ και κάνοντας τελικά μία σούμα κατέληξα σε πινέξ σπρέι..νομίζω πάντως ότι υπάρχουν κι άλλα ήπια παρασιτοκτόνα που κάνουν καλή δουλειά..

----------


## lagreco69

Οτι σου προτεινε ο Γρηγορης, συνονοματε Pinex να παρεις. πλυσιμο το κλουβι και τα σκευη του με χλυαρο νερο και μπολικο ξυδι!! μια εφαρμογη την φορα στα 50 εκατοστα αποσταση, γιατι το σπρει παγωνει το δερμα τους. φτερουγες πανω και κατω, ουρα και πισω στον σβερκο. προσοχη μονο να μην παει στο κεφαλακι του.

----------


## vag21

ριξε μια ματια και εδω
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...AF%CF%81%CE%B1

----------


## jk21

δημητρη δες το θεμα εδω

*Κόκκινα ακάρεα (red mites)*δες τι μπορει να σου εφερε τις ψειρες στην εκτροφη .σε εξωτερικη εκτροφη ,μπορει να ειναι αγρια πουλια ή και μυρμηγκια .σε εσωτερικη μυρμηγκια και επειδη δυσκολο 

να υπαρχουν τετοια εποχη ,πες μου αν αγορασες νεα πουλια .αν ναι εκει ειναι το προβλημα .

frontline ή effipro  απο καταστημα με κτηνιατρικα φαρμακα και ψεκασμα στον ουροπηγιακο αδενα και στις μασχαλες -> στη βαση της φτερουγας απο κατω (ισα ισα γιατι ειναι ισχυρα )

απο κει και περα ο χωρος πρεπει να καθαριστει καλα και ενας ατμοκαθαριστης θα βοηθουσε τα μεγιστα στον να καουν οπου κρυβονται .τα παιδια στο ποστ που σε παρεπεμψα 

προτεινουν και αλλες λυσεις

----------


## dimitris b

Δημήτρη ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση . Τα πούλια βρίσκονται σε εσωτερικό χώρο ειδικά διαμορφωμένο για εκείνα δεν υπάρχει πρόσβαση με αγρία πούλια η έντομα. Είχα πάρει καινούργια πούλια πάνω από μήνα αλλά ήταν σε καραντίνα (ξεχωριστό χώρο) επίσης όπως γράφω και στο αρχικό μήνυμα  είχα ψεκάσει με σεμπασιλ περίπου πριν 15 μέρες προληπτικά (τοίχους κλούβια πούλια) καθαριότητα κάνω κάθε τρίτη μέρα (πλύσιμο κλούβιου άλλαγμα εφημερίδας).

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω καλα την ουσια του φαρμακου (θα το κοιταξω αυριο ) αλλα δεν αναφερει στις οδηγιες του το σκευασμα ,οτι ειναι καταλληλο για dermanysus gallinae που σε ενδιαφερει εσενα 




η bayer απο οτι ειδα ,εχει αυτο το σκευασμα για την κοκκινη ψειρα 
http://bayer-veterina.hr/scripts/pag...e_500_mgml.php
αλλα δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει στην ελλαδα 



και μερικες πληροφοριες απο καποια αλλη εταιρια 

http://www.pestcontrol.basf.gr/agrop...Transport.html

----------


## chosen

Καλημέρα παιδιά,

Χτες το απόγευμα παρέλαβα τη γνωστή 60άρα ζευγαρώστρα (αγορά μέσω internet). Σήμερα το πρωί την έβαλα στη μπανιέρα για να τη πλύνω και εντόπισα στο πάνω αυλάκι που μπαίνει το χώρισμα έντομο που μοιάζει με αυτό της παρακάτω φωτογραφίας, το οποίο και εξολόθρευσα αμέσως  :Fighting0066:  

Το ζεστό νερό με ξύδι είναι αρκετό για την απολύμανση της ζευγαρώστρας ή πρέπει να βάλω και παρασιτοκτόνο τώρα  :sad:   ;

----------


## gianniskilkis

Βασίλη  ΧΛΩΡΙΝΗ..... τέλος.

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Καινούργιο κλουβί χωρίς να έχεις βάλει πουλί μέσα δεν νομίζω να είναι τίποτα, μάλλον κανένα ζωύφιο από τις αποθήκες τις μεταφορικής θα είναι, αφού το έπλυνες με ζεστό νερό και ξύδι δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα..

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα!! Βασιλη στην φωτογραφια που ανεβασες αυτο που βλεπουμε, ειναι μελιγκρα Aphis fabae - Βικιπαίδεια. Η ψειρα ειναι οπως στην φωτογραφια παρακατω. η κοκκινη και η μαυρη. ξεκασε το κλουβι και με pinex γιατι μαλλον για ψειρα προκειται.

----------


## chosen

Δημήτρη ευτυχώς δε μοιάζει καθόλου με αυτό της φωτογραφίας που έβαλες.
 Μοιάζει αρκετά σε αυτό της μελίγκρας. Το μέγεθος του ήταν μεγάλο και ήταν πολύ σκληρό, δε μπορούσα να το λιώσω με τη χαρτοπετσέτα και έτσι το έκαψα.
Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας  :Happy:

----------


## Kostas-Bs

> δε μπορούσα να το λιώσω με τη χαρτοπετσέτα και έτσι το έκαψα.


χαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχ καλό!!

----------

